# just got a script for xanax and citalopram



## comfortably numb (Nov 21, 2004)

I just got back from the doctor with a script for xanax and citalopram. I went in to see the gp at the student health center this morning, started telling him about my anxiety, and he told me I should see the psychiatrist. Luckily I was able to get in to see him an hour later. So after telling the psychiatrist all about my anxiety, he prescribes me xanax and citalopram. I'm supposed to take the xanax as needed .25-1mg. I'm happy about that since that's what I was hoping he would give me, I'm just wondering if he what he gave me is going to be enough. I've never taken a benzo before, so he said I would probably only need this much. If you've been/are on xanax, what dose is enough to control the panic attacks? I know some people are on a way high dose like 10mg, but what dosage do most people need to control their panic attacks. I really hope this works since none of the ssri's I took helped my panic attacks, I'm just afraid I won't get prescribed a high enough dosage for it to work. 

Also I was wondering if anyone has any experience with citalopram.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I take a time-released version of Xanax everyday called Xanax XR. I only take 1mg of it per dose, though, so it doesn't do anything (other than drain my mother's bank account). I intend to ask my psych for a prescription for regular Xanax on my next appointment because it's much less expensive than the time-released version.

I also take Lexapro (escitalopram), which is a newer version of Celexa (citalopram) that is supposedly more potent. I started out taking 10mg of it per day, and it worked for about a month, but then it stopped working, so my psych upped my dose to 20mg per day. Unfortunately, that didn't help, so I'm hoping he switches me to something else on my next appointment.


----------



## americandancer (Mar 19, 2006)

.5mg works enough to stop a panic attack for me. If I'm just taking one to stop severe anxiety and not an actual attack, 2.5 will work.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

to comfortably
the main limiting thing with xanax is the sedation it causes, especially at first a too high dose can make you feel very drunk
so take a tablet at home first
for panic attacks, disolve the tablet under the tongue, works fastest that way, see sublingually on the net
stock up on the xanax as it can be hard to get and unlike antidepressants, it always helps

about 2 to 4 mg xanax usually stops any panic attack dead in its tracks
the extended release version isnt much good, IMO as its very expensive and takes longer to start working
always carry a few xanax tablets with you when out, improves the self confidence knowing you have them ready opcorn


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

korey said:


> I also take Lexapro (escitalopram), which is a newer version of Celexa (citalopram) that is supposedly more potent.


Lexapro is the active isomer of Celexa. They chop the Celexa molecule in half and throw away the part that doesn't do anything. They then get a patent on the half that actually is responsible for the action and, for obvious economic reasons, they put this "new" drug on the market right before the patent on the old drug expires.

Lexapro was supposed to act faster & have fewer side effects, though I haven't seen any evidence to back up this claim. Lexapro didn't impress me at all when I tried it, being just as useless as any other SSRI for me.

My psychiatrist thinks that Celexa is actually better than Lexapro, as he think Celexa has a bit less side effects.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you for the clarification, UltraShy. There's a video on the Lexapro website that explains it in even greater detail incase anyone wanted to know.

I've read that Lexapro is supposed to be the one with fewer side effects. Strange...


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Lexapro is more potent mg for mg. The fact that you have one less step in the metabolic process might help reduce side effects, especially for people on multiple drugs. For many people, however, there probably isn't a difference.

Citalopram and escitalopram are the closest among SSRIs to a "pure" SSRI, not having any significant effects on norepinephrine, dopamine, specific serotonin receptors, enzyme levels, etc. Taking one or the other may give you a good picture of what the SSRI component, by itself, will do.


----------

